# BBS Speed is slow



## Sandy VDH (Nov 17, 2016)

I assume it will get better, but I find it a bit slow today.  Any comments or your own observations Brian?


----------



## dioxide45 (Nov 17, 2016)

Yes, this has been discussed in the thread about the forum upgrade. The system is running background processes and indexing. So we will experience this for a little while.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 17, 2016)

Not Brian, but he posted that is will be slow for awhile because the migration is still percolating.  (That is a computer word that I just coined, because I don't know what I'm talking about.)


----------



## pedro47 (Nov 18, 2016)

The board is very difference and it will take sometime to play with it.s


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 18, 2016)

Is there a way to set a preference to list posts/replys from most recent to oldest without going to/through page navigation icons?


----------



## TUGBrian (Nov 18, 2016)

fyi, now 6am and these indexes are still rebuilding.


----------

